# Wagner's "Das Rheingold" prelude in a Levi's ad



## sixamsedna (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted, and if it has, I apologize. I saw this earlier this year but found out what the music was mere moments ago.

This is a Levi's ad that's been directed by John Hillcoat, the director of the post-apocalyptic film "The Road"

it's very much inspired by Terrence Malick and David Gordon Green's "George Washington" (who himself states Malick as a huge influence)

here it is 




beautiful piece, music fits perfectly with the visual, and the narration is fitting as well - the tone is great.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting. That would seem to be a parody of Werner Herzog's use of the Rheingold Prelude in the film Nosferatu:

*



*
First part of the video features music written for the soundtrack by Popol Vuh. The Rheingold kicks in around the two minute mark.

Nosferatu is an absolutely brilliant film, BTW.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Great stuff. Good call on Nosferatu also.


----------



## sixamsedna (Nov 27, 2010)

for anyone interested further - here's part of the inspiration for the ad. The whole opening sequence of The New World features Wagner's Das Rheingold prelude... I have found two separate scenes of it. The first link is the narration, such as in the ad (you can see how similar it is) and the second is the entire opening sequence featuring the prelude.











on a personal note; has anyone seen any of Malick's films? Days of Heaven, Badlands, The Thin Red Line.. etc


----------

